# On top of the world...



## Carol (Mar 22, 2013)

Old Ski Path by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Up by Sikaranista, on Flickr





Snow Castles from below by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Snow Castles by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2013)

Ridge by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Pumpelly Trail by Sikaranista, on Flickr





1876 by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Snow Castles, Wapack Range by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2013)

This way, please watch your step by Sikaranista, on Flickr




To Franconia! by Sikaranista, on Flickr




The Dot and the Cross by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## granfire (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like ocean waves in the background!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow! Great view!


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2013)

Too many lumps, not enough trees  .


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing what some would never be able to experience, but can, through you. 

Your pictures as well as the terrain you have chosen are simple fantastic...........

(Side note), you must be in fantastic physical shape to endure the rigors of "a hike" to what appears to be the "top of the world".


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 23, 2013)

Great pics, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Thanks for sharing what some would never be able to experience, but can, through you.
> 
> Your pictures as well as the terrain you have chosen are simple fantastic...........
> 
> (Side note), you must be in fantastic physical shape to endure the rigors of "a hike" to what appears to be the "top of the world".



Thanks!  My favorite aspect of photography is sharing sights we don't usually see...whether its the vista of a summit or the geometry of a bridge.

I am not in fantastic shape.  I am generally the slowest on the mountain.   But where I lack in cardio and strength, I make up for it in stubbornness and heart 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2013)

Carol said:


> Thanks! My favorite aspect of photography is *sharing sights we don't usually see*...whether its the vista of a summit or the geometry of a bridge.


Which explains many of the unique pictures you've shared in the past.



Carol said:


> I am not in fantastic shape. I am generally the slowest on the mountain. But where I lack in cardio and strength, I make up for it in *stubbornness and heart *


Two great qualities to be able to tap into.


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Too many lumps, not enough trees  .



There were lots of trees there at one time.   But, Xue Sheng was there once and ... :lol:


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2013)

granfire said:


> looks like ocean waves in the background!



Thank you!

What looks even more like ocean waves is being on the summit of a mountain when the sky is "undercast", to borrow a term from the Mt. Washington Observatory.  You and the neighboring peaks are higher than the clouds.  The effect is magnified at a low light time, such as sunrise.  

I took these almost 3 years ago.  You have to either get up very early, or stay up very late to be on the summit of a mountain at sunrise...something I haven't done since then. 




New Hampshire 168 by Sikaranista, on Flickr




New Hampshire 154 by Sikaranista, on Flickr

The "scratches" in these next two images are contrails from 6am flights.



New Hampshire 182 by Sikaranista, on Flickr 




New Hampshire 185 by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 24, 2013)

They are glorious, my friend .  All New Hampshire 168 needs are some seagulls around the 'rocks' and the illusion would be perfect!


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Went back to the same mountain, but didn't have the 6+ hours I needed for a summit hike.  So, I went exploring instead.

Apparently I was up for an adventure before I even reached the trailhead 




Horse Crossing by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Backpack Scale by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Public Service Announcement by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Hiker's Cabin by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Falcon Spring by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Falcon Spring, BSA troop 33, 1995 by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Cascade Link by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Curving onward by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Red Blazes by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Red Spot by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably the most notorious trail on the mountain...



Spellman by Sikaranista, on Flickr

...but I didn't climb it 




Not Spellman by Sikaranista, on Flickr




XC 14 by Sikaranista, on Flickr




State Park Campground by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

Grill closed for the winter by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Frozen Pipes by Sikaranista, on Flickr

One brave soul was out there...he was relaxing at a picnic table when I went by.  I didn't photograph him, but I did sneak in a shot of his tent



Monadnock 055 by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Decision Point by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

Dinner!


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Dinner!



Thats where I was going!


----------

